# 67--69 timing cover question



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

i have a 67 block and i want to get a new water pump for the new motor i am building. i cant find an 8 hole aluninum water pump. would i b able to buy a 11 hole timing cover and have it bolt up to my 67 block or are the mounting holes different. thanks for the help guys. more bumb questions to come. haha


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You can get the 8 bolt covers on ebay and on line. Not usually cheap, but I've seen 'em go for as little as $60. The later cover will fit, but takes a later water pump which is longer, and means you will have pulley alignment problems. Most folks who do the swap end up changing all the pulleys and the balancer, too. That's even more $$$. My advice is to source an 8 bolt cover, use a rebuilt cast iron 8 bolt pump, and adjust the water pump impellor to water pump divider plate clearance to about 1/8". Good luck.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Bobby, I can get you an 8 bolt pump if you want. eric


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

geeteeohguy said:


> You can get the 8 bolt covers on ebay and on line. Not usually cheap, but I've seen 'em go for as little as $60. The later cover will fit, but takes a later water pump which is longer, and means you will have pulley alignment problems. Most folks who do the swap end up changing all the pulleys and the balancer, too. That's even more $$$. My advice is to source an 8 bolt cover, use a rebuilt cast iron 8 bolt pump, and adjust the water pump impellor to water pump divider plate clearance to about 1/8". Good luck.


:agree

I have a 69 engine in my 67 and had allignment issues with the pulleys, after several weeks of searching I found out the early 69 11 bolt water pumps were 4" compared to the later year which were 4.5". The 4" pump worked great.

There is also an 11 bolt 64-68 timing cover conversion kit that includes a new 11 bolt water pump, timing chain cover, pulley, divider plate, seals and gaskets.

Go to this website and download the GTO catalog, you will find the water pumps and timing covers starting on page 188.

Also, check out their "FLOW KOOLER© 8-bolt WATER PUMPS"


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree Probably the way to go.....


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

thanx guys 4 the info and thanx eric 4 the offer. I took a lookat my old motor wich is a 67 block and realized it has a 11 bolt water pump. so im gona reusemy old timing cover, balancer and crank pully so everything will still line up. i will just order a new aluminum hi flow flow kooler water pump. prob get it from butler since im gona order headers and a new oil pump from them anyway. again thank guys for the help..:cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Let me know if you "get stuck" with anything else. My engine builder is in Coram and I sort of pass you on the way to his house...:cheers


----------

